# True/False in PHP unter Linux



## el_espiritu (22. August 2003)

Kann es sein das 1 und 0 bzw. true und false unter Linux in PHP anders interpretiert werden? Oder muss man da bestimmte Variablen noch setzen in der php.ini


----------



## Christian Fein (22. August 2003)

nein es ändert  sich da gar nichts.

Dein Fehler steckt wohl wo anders, aber keine 
Sorge kommt manchmal vor das mann eine 
solch kuriosen Fehler hat das einem solche 
Einfälle kommen.


----------

